# Wool corner roller, 3" vs 5"?



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

I've found that the 3" wool inside corner roller from All Wall doesn't put enough behind the paper tape 'legs' on each side of the inside corner despite playing with mud consistency (we have to use the USG 45 and 90 with paper tape supplied for inside corners).

It only seems to apply about 1/2" of mud on each side of the corner so in a pinch I've actually tried rolling on each side of the corner to get enough mud behind the tape but that defeats the point of a wool inside corner roller.

I saw the fella from Tapepro on youtube using a wool inside corner roller but it was much larger so I'm assuming it was the 5" (or the Aussie equivalent?).

Does anyone have a preference with the 3" or 5"? I'm not even sure what the purpose of the 3" is. And what's up with the 5" being less than twice the size but over twice the cost lol??

BTW, I only need it for our occasional non profit projects and since water supply is sometimes limited, I'm not looking for a CP tube or any automatic applicator right now.

Thanks guys!

Jeremy


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Go with the 5 like you said the 3 doesnt leave enough compound but does get the job done too just you need to dip it more times then the 3 and also if your going that route I would atleast get a corner roller


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Corey...yeah i tried thinning the mud a good bit but it just didn't want to put enough mud behind each side of the paper tape.

Going to play with it tomorrow and see if I can tweak it to work better but I'll be ordering a $25 5" roller (vs $10 3" lol) soon.

And I am planning on snagging a 4 wheel corner roller to set the tape, thanks.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Get a tube and applicator why bother with the brush. Then get corner roller and tin flushers to start and you will have no problem with corners and speeds up the time


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree with toontaper I used the 3in for 2 days till I got my tube and never turned back but the trick with the 3 inch is you gotta keep dipping it then apply it to the corner. Get a little bucket like a sand castle bucket and carry it as you go


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I actually have a tube that I bought used a few years back (it's a faded greenish color?) and also have a 2.5" and 3.0" set of used adjustable flushers (can't remember if they're the BTE or CanAm).

Thing with the tube is that on these project sites sometimes water is limited so I can't afford to have to wait for water and risk locking up tools with 45 and 90 minute mud. Otherwise I'd be using it for sure...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is another option, you don't even need a corner roller.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kY4bTjfvjss


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Ha that's pretty cool Gazman!! It looks like you're using the small 3" wool corner roller too- You're able to just load it a few times and run it up and down the corner and get plenty of mud on each side of the corner (behind both sides of the tape)??

I didn't have a local store to grab a 5" so I was tempted to snag a small 4" paint roller cover to run mud up each side of the corner but I guess I'll try the 3" again.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Bring water to your site a camping one fill it and you're good to go.... I'm up at a lake and had to bring 25 gallons with me for drinking and shower and tools and mud. It's not that hard and the time you save instead of using the roller is worth it..... How you coating your corners if by hand I feel sorry for your bte or can and for not being used


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Watch the vid again, it's not a corner roller. It's a "dunny" brush. :yes:


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Well he was moving so fast lol....It did look like it was putting on a ton more mud that that 3" I have which got my hopes up, oh well ha....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Masterpiece said:


> I've found that the 3" wool inside corner roller from All Wall doesn't put enough behind the paper tape 'legs' on each side of the inside corner despite playing with mud consistency (we have to use the USG 45 and 90 with paper tape supplied for inside corners).
> 
> It only seems to apply about 1/2" of mud on each side of the corner so in a pinch I've actually tried rolling on each side of the corner to get enough mud behind the tape but that defeats the point of a wool inside corner roller.
> 
> ...


 I have a 5'' wool roller but could never find for what purpose they were made for. 

A 3'' should apply mud for tapes just fine !:yes: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ-XqzlKj8o

Damn you tube thingy!!!!!!:furious:


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll check the vid in a sec Moore but I was just about to report back that I used the 3" with a bag of 45 minute Easy Sand and it worked really well this time so I must have had the viscosity off last time or something.

BTW, I had my 2.5" and 3" flushers (used) and I'm not sure if the 3" needs adjusting, but it wasn't feathering the edges well at all.

I didn't have time to take pics but I'll have to experiment with it later- either:
1. The new drywall wasn't quite 90 degrees
2. The 3" woolie wasn't getting enough mud for the 3" to make use of
3. My used 3" flusher needs adjusting (most likely as it's used)

However, my 2.5" flusher (used also) did well with the amount of mud applied by the 3" wool corner roller applicator.

I'm going to try a cheapie Ebay 3" new flusher just to eliminate the adjusting issue and then go from there I think.

EDIT: Thanks for the vid Moore, great quality and easy to see. And yeah, I think the 3" may work fine if I can get my 3" adjusted properly (or get a new one).


----------

